# الر على بعض اسئلة الملحد



## مرتد (18 سبتمبر 2009)

كثيرا ما سئل الانسان نفسة كيف بداء الله ومتى بداء وتحير نفسة اسئله متعمقه فى زات الله ووجوده وهل الله ناقص بما انه ليس شرير او يجمع المتناقضات او انه خلق الشيطان وهو سبب ضلال الانسان كلها اسئلة قد توجة لنا من ملحد او مشكك​ 
ولكن لنبحثها كل سؤال على حدا 
اولا :كيف بداء الله؟
الله روح وبما انه الخالق فهو خارج حدود الزمن ربما يكون هذا رد مجمل يحتاج للتبسيط والشرح 
مثال ما هو مكون الزمن الذى نريد ان يكون الله خاضع له ​ 
الزمن هو مقدار التحرك بين جسمين فى اى وضعيه حركه الارض والشمس زمن حركة الزرات زمن والزمن غير ثابت يعنى او اقصد اليوم من حيث المكان والموقع والبعد عن الشمس او البعد بين الزرات او على حسب سرعة الاجسام 
المهم لنرجع بالزمن الى لحظه تكون الزمن تبعا لنظرية الان اخيافجار العظيم فانه الزمن والكون بداء من بعد اللحظة الاولى للانفجار العظيم يعنى كانت توجد ماده كثيفة فى نقطة معينة لها كثافة لا محدوده المهم نرجع لزمن ما قبل وجود الماده اذا بدون ماده او زرات حيتوقف الزمن يعنى نصل لمرحلة الابدية وهى مرحلة تكون فيها الزمن توقف وطبقا لما نعرفة او ما نظنة ان الله خالق الماده فهو قبلها اذا فهو ابدى فى الوجود المجرد من الماده اما نحن فدخل علينا مفهوم خاطىء نتيجة لما نراه حولنا بان لكل شيىء حولنا له بداية ونهاية فصطدم العقل البشرى بمرحلة من العجز نتيجة محوله فهمه لشيء لا محدود بعقله المحدود​ 
هل الله ظالم شرير 
الله هو المتسبب فى وجود الشيطان والشيطان يضلنا اذا الله هو السبب الاول او المصدر فى ضلال الانسان يمكن تكون ديه اجابة شخص ما 
هذاه الفقره تقودونا الى اسباب وجود الانسان وما طبيعة الله وما الخطة التى وضعها 
اولا كان يمكن لله ان يخلقنا دون اراده كان خلق ادم دون اى اراده او تخيير يعنى لا يضع فى فكره الشجرة او انه ياكل منها او لا يعطى اى حرية فى عصيانة طيب ليه الله اعطنى حرية 
فى البدايه الله لم يسئل ادم هل اخلقق او الملائكة هل اخلقق انا مسمعتش قبل كده ان الله خير ادم قبل خلقة طيب مش المفروض الله يعوض عن الاجبار ده بشيء ثانى الله جعل لنا فرصة ان نختار ان نحيا من جديد او نموت 
ادم سقط هو واحواء بغوية الحية والشيطان الذى هو الحية القديمة هو سقط لان الله اعطى له الحرية والسلطان ان يختار فهو اختار ان يعلو الله بالكبرياء(بداية السقوط تشامخ الروح) هو شاف نفسة ممكن يكون اعظم من الله الله جرده من اشياء من نوره ودرجتة كملاك واصبح ملك ممكلكه الظلمة او ضدد الله وهنا نقطه حعود لها تحت المهم الله كان عايز يختبر ادم او بمعنى اصح يسئلة هل انتا عيزنى فساب الشيطان يجربة لكن ادم سقط ولكن الله كان بيحب ادم لان الفساد وصله من غواية مش من ذاتة الفاسده يعنى اقصد الشيطان الى فسدت زاته وارد ان يكون فوق الله المهم ان الله لم يرضى ان يترك ادم فى الهاوية الى الابد لان الله رحيم محب وبدائت القصة على الارض ​ 
المتناقضات لماذا الله مش شرير او مش ناقص عشان هو لو مش ناقص ميبقاش كامل 
الموضوع ده بسيط جدا وسهل اما ان الملحد يناقض نفسه او انه منطق فاسد
كيف
لو انا عندى كوب ماء مليان على اخره وجاه واحد قلى لا الكوب ده مش كامل قلتله ليه قلى مهو عشان يكون كامل لازم ينقص 
بمعنى اخر المسيح قال المملكه المنقسمة على زاتها تخرب او بمعنى رياضى
الله= ما لا نهاية
فان كان سالب ما لا نهاية + موجب ما لا نهايه= صفر اذا الله حيساوى صفر 
كمال الله فى صفاته 
وايضا كماله انه سمح لوجود الشر ولكن لم يكن هو شرير نحن الذين استعملنا الحرية التى هى نعمة حرية الاختيار بستهتار او كما استعملها الشيطان ارد ان يضع كرسية فوق كرسي الله فسقط
الله سمح ولكن لما سمح خلص وساب الاختيار للناس اما الله اما الشيطان
زى الشجره بالظبطحياه الانسان ما هى الا سفر التكوين
فى البدايه كل انسان بيكون طفل ميعرفش يعنى اية عريان وممكن تلاقى طفل 4 سنين خمس سنين 7 او حتى 8
ماشي ومش همه مش عارف يعنى ايه عريان بعد كده بيعرف انه عريان ويميز بين الغلط والصح وبعد كده بتيجى مرحلة الشجرة اما تختار الشجره الى هى شهيه وجميله وبيها تسقط او تختار انك تفضل زى ادم مع الله فى جنة عدن
الله كمالة فى وجود متنقاضادت طظهر كمالة مش فى نقصة​ 
الموضوع الاخير 
هو ليه احنا مش بنشوف الله او الشياطين او الملائكة
وممكن تلاقى الاجابة بسيطة 
احنا كبشر بنعيش فى البعد الثالث 
البعد الاول هو خط مستقيم 
البعد الثانى هوخطين متقاطعين زى الرسم البيانى شعاعين 
البعد الثالث هو الصعود فوق المستوى او التجسيم
يعنىالبعد الاول يستحيل ارسم ديره 
والبعد الثانى ممكن ارسم ديره ومربع واشكال هندسية لكن يستحيل اكون منه مكعب يمكن انى اشوفه من 6 وجوه والبعد الرابع المسافه فى زمن الى هيه بساوى السرعة 
لو نلاحظ 
حاجة 
البعد الاول يستحيل يشوف البعد الثانى 
والبعد الثانى 
يستحيل يشوف الثالث
وهاكذا اذا يمكن استنتج ان مادام احنا مخلو قات اقل من الله فالله فى مستوى اعلى من الى احنا فيه يعنى عشان نوصل للملايكة والشياطين لازم نوصل لمرحلة الموت طيب عشان نوصل لمرحلة اننا نشوف الله اكيد لازم يحل علينا روح الله الروح القدس اما كوننا فىجسد فنحن فى المستوى الاول ولكى ما لا يعترض احد ويقول انتا قلت فوق يستحيل ان يرى البعد الاول البعد الثانى اقله ان البعد الثانى هو عبارعن جزء من الاول يعنى الاول على الاقل يره الخط الذى هو مكون منه جزء من الثانى والموضوع عايز رسم بيانى وانا على قدى فى رفع الرسومات والحجات دى 
عشان كده الانسان بشوف جانب من الظهورات والتجليات وخط احمر تحت التجليات او التجلى سواء فى شجر او حجر او انسان والتجلى هو اخز صوره اقل من مستوه لكى يره ما هم من مستوى ادنا مثلنا نحن البشر ​ 
اما اهم حاجة قبل النهاية هى انك لو جبت بحر وعايز تدخله فى كوباية ده مستحيل 
الله = ما لا نهايه الانسان = 1
الواحد عمره ما يتسع مفهومة الى الما لا نهاية
الله يظهر زاتة 
لماذا الالحاد
الملحد بيبقا ليه هدفين اما نه انسان تعبه مخه من التفكير فى الله لان عقله محدود ومش حيستوعب 
او انه عايز حرية مش عايز الله الى بيحرم الزنى والقتل واى شيء وحش ​ 
ماذا اكتشفت اوانا ملحد
لو مفيش الله كما قال الفيلسوف نيتشة جاءت لاابلغ الناس انه لا حسيب ولا رقيب​ 
ليه مسرقش ليه مقتلش ما معنى الجواز
مجرد تفاها
ما معنى الشزوز والعهاره مهو مفيش الله يقلى ده غلط وليه ده غلط
الخيانة مش حرام ومش حلال مهو مفيش اله
ليه الملحد مبيقلش الله يقول معرفش اقله انا عايز اعرف مين خلق الوجود يقلى معرفش
انا لو قلى مين الى خلق الوجود حقول الله
طيب عرفت منين ان الى خلقه الله 
ببساطة ونتا اعد فى اسكندرية او مرسي مطروح وتبص على رمله البحر نلاقى اثار اقدام تقول ياه ايه ده ده كان فيه ناس كتير عدت من هنا رجليهم سابت اثر على الرملة 
الله بيقول لا اترك احد دون شاهدلى يعنى الله مثل عابر على الرمال انا مشفتوش لكن عرفت انه موجود من خطواط رجلية يعنى من ابداعات الله الخلق الجمال الله خلق الجمال عشان يوصل لنا انه جميل
فى الاخر بقا نكتشف ان كلام الله صح هو 
قال الجاهل فى نفسة ليس هناك اله​ 
وفعلا الجاهل هو منكر وجود الله بس الشمس لو ساطعة وانتا حتنكر وجودها ده مش حيخلى الشمس تختفى​


----------



## صوت الرب (20 سبتمبر 2009)

بحث رائع جدا ...
إستمتعت بقراءة موضوعك
شكرا لك


----------



## مرتد (20 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا حبيبي
الموضوع انا كتبة عن تجربة شخصية


----------



## ابن الكلمة (21 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل ، و كنت أتمنى تحكيلنا قصة أختبارك . 

أخوكم الصغير 
ابن الكلمة


----------



## zezza (21 سبتمبر 2009)

جميل جدا جدا بجد 
و استفد منه كتييييييييير اوى 
شكرا اخويا على الشرح الجميل و البسيط 
ربنا يستخدمك لمجد اسمه القدوس


----------



## مرتد (21 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على المرور

وانشاء الله حعمل جزء 2 عن الاعتماد على التاريخ ومدى مسداقيتة والوثائق التى حرقت وضاع معها جزء من التاريخ


----------



## مريم رمسيس (21 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لك على الموضوع الجميل جده ده
وفعلا رائع قوى
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## tasoni queena (26 سبتمبر 2009)

لماذا الالحاد
الملحد بيبقا ليه هدفين اما نه انسان تعبه مخه من التفكير فى الله لان عقله محدود ومش حيستوعب 




الجملة دى فكرتنى بقصة شخص كان عايز يعرف ليه الله خلق ده فقير وده غنى
ليه موت ده وهو صغير ولا دموت ده وهو كبير 
وقعت الافكار دى شاغلة دماغه كتير
وراح سأل كاهن فرد الكاهن وقاله
لو كنت قاعد على شط البحر وحفرت حفرة مهما كانت الحفرة دى كبيرة وضخمة تفتكر تقدر تحط مياه البحر كلها فيه 

قاله لا
رد الكاهن  كده زى عقللك مهما كان كبير وعاقل مش ممكن تحط فيه حكمة الله كلها مهما كنت عاقل ومثقف ودارس
تحديد موعد ميلاد انسان او وفاته اهلة الظروف اللى هيعيش فيها 

مهما كنت مش هتقدر


----------



## مرتد (27 سبتمبر 2009)

ليه الله  خلق واحد غنى وواحد فقير  
لالا حبيبي افهم الحتة دى كويس ازاى ممكن يبقا غنى ممكن يسرق ويبقا غنى ممكن يكدح ويبقا  ويتعب ويبقا غنى 

الفقر   من الكسل  يعنى الانسان ابوه فقير ده ليه اسباب ابوه مش متعلم مش مكافح  معندوش امل

الغنى  من التعب والجد والجهد او حتى من السرقة  

حتقلى طيب طيب ليه انا ابن الفقير مش ابن الغنى  اقلق 
ان الانسان  من صلب ابوه  بس برضو مش هنا المشكلة المشكلة فى الانسان الى سئل السؤال ده 
هو كان بيتمنى انه يكون ابن غني لا ربما مكنش عايز يتعب ويجد لكن برضو اقلق ان الله عادل 

حديك مثال  عندك المغنية دليدا  كانت غنية  جدا ومع ذلك مكنتش سعيده 
فيه انسان  فقير وسعيد ومش مريض ومع ذلك يوجد ناس اغنيه مش مستريحة وتعبانة ومريضة وفلسها مشفتهاش او مخلتهاش سعيده  

فكر بتعمق  متفكرش من ناحية وحده انا عندى واحد قريبى غنى جدا بس بكل اسف اعمى و اتبترت قدمة ومعاه فلوس  وغنى بس عايش فى بؤس 

واعرف ناس غنية جدا وفتحة  دار ايتام وبتساعد غيرها وعيشة عيشة بسيطة جدا لا تكاد زى اى انسان فقير

الفلوس والغنى بيجيبوه دينونة على الانسان  الله حيسئلك عملت بيها ايه وفين انتا لما كان غيرك مكنش معاه ونتا معاك ومدتهوش  الفلوس دى وزنة فى ايد الى معاه 

عدل الله شامل بتاخد حاجة وبتدفع حاجة 
مقابل المال السعاده او حتى انك تكون وحيد
وممكن تكون فقير وسعيد وعندك اصدقاء حقيقيين 

هو ده عدل الله


----------



## tasoni queena (27 سبتمبر 2009)

طيب ما انت موافق على اللى انا قولته ربنا عادل
ممكن يكون غنى مش سعيد وفقير سعيدفعلا ده عدل الله

بس انا بتكلم انك مهما قدرت وحاولت تفهم مش هتعرف مش بس لان الله حكمته اكبر من عقللك لانك متعرفش اللى جوه الناس

سمعت مرة عن حادثة 2 شباب كانوا راكبين عربية وكانوا سكرانين وجايين من قهوة تقريبا وحالتهم حالة عملوا حادثة

واحد مات والثانى عاش واتعظ من اللى حصل لصاحبه وتاب
كان فى سؤال مهم ساعتها ليه  الله خلى واحد يموت وهو طبعا فى حالة خطية والتانى يعيش عشان يتوب

لكن الاجابة اقوى
1- مين قال ان اللى تاب ده الله مثلا مش هيدخلوا فى تجارب ثانية ممكن مينجحش فيها ويموت خاطى
2- منين تعرف ان الشاب الاول اللى مات الله مدهوش فرصة للتوبة كذا مرة وهو رفضها

مش بس الله حكمت واسعة على المخ الانسانى كمان الانسان ميعرفش اللى جوه قلوب الناس او ايه اللى حصل معاهم فى حياتهم

فاهمنى انا متفقة معاه فى اللى قولته


----------



## مرتد (27 سبتمبر 2009)

السكر اساسا حرام والانتحار حرام هو يعتبر انتحر لانة مات سكران وهو راكب عربية
لكن المشكلة مش فى كده المشكلة فى نفسية الانسان من جوه هل ده  حيتعلم وله لا  الله قلنا كونو مستعدين دائما لا احد يعرف متى ياتى السارق ليسرق 
الموت بيسرقق انتا مكنتش مستعد دى مشكلتك مش شكله ربنا انتا شربت مخدرات ومت  طبيعتك الجسدية مستحملتش ايه دخل الله فى ده
انتا سقت عربية ونتا سكران وانقلبت بيك ودماغك اتفقشت ومت  مش مشكله ربنا لكن الله فاحص القلوب والكلى  عارف ده حيعمل ايه  وده مش حيعمل ايه
ابن الجوهرى الى كان بيعمر الكنايس ووعمل الحان للكنيسة مات فى ليلة فرحة وكان انسان بار وتقى الموت مرة وحده مش شرط بيجى للانسان الضال لكن بيجى لاى حد
انا كنت اعرف 2 
وحد كان زميلى فى الاعدادى وكان بيشرب مخدرات راح يصطاد فى  ترعة وهو مسطول وقع فى الترعة نزل مطلعش  
وواحد تانى كان بلطجى انسان الله اداله عمر عشان يتوب بس هو فضل انسان ضال  وضار مات وهو بيشم كوكيين


----------



## crusader (20 يونيو 2010)

أنا أتعاملت مع الكثير من الملحدين علي الأنترنت هم أفكارهم لا تعتمد علي اليقين بل علي الشك فكيف يكون هناك الله أذا كان هو أختراع من البشر و أذا كان أختراع فكيف أنفي وجوده؟؟؟  المسيحية و الأسلام يدعوا للشمولية؟؟ و المسيحية بتفند المسيحية ؟؟ و لماذا الله يهتم بي أنا الذرة في وسط الكون الواسع أذا خلق 5000 نوع خنافس فما الحكمة من خلقي ربما لا يوجد حكمة أصلا؟؟؟

1-ردي بسيط أولا الله وجوده لا يثبت لأنه غير مدرك لكن أعماله مثبتة فالأنجيل يقول "السموات تحدث بمجد الله" العلم قدم الكثير من النظريات التي أثبتت فشلها الذريع لتفسير الخلق بمعدل نظرية كل عشر سنين في المئة سنة الماضية و ممكن أقل لكن أقربها للصحة نظرية الكون الدوراني "cyclic model" الفت عام 2002 مع العلم أنها أستخدمت لهدم الأفكار الأنجيلية الا أنها تشهد للخلق فأذا طبقنا عليها القانون الثاني للديناميكا الحرارية و رجعنا بالزمن الي لحظة البداية نجد أنه يجب أن يكون الكون مخلوق من عدم و أن الكائن الذي خلقه من عدم يخرق قوانين الفيزياء في أن المادة لا تخلق ولا تفني أذن فهو كائن فوق الطبيعة أذن فهو الله
"للأمانة العلمية قد تم تعديل هذا النموذج في 2007 الي نموذج أخر يطيع قوانين الثيرموداينمكس لكنه يقترح أن الكون أبدي يبدأ بالحياة بالبيج بانج و يموت بالبيج كرانش فكرة غير مقنعة و أن أثبتت رياضيا مثل كل النماذج الفاشلة اللي قبلها أنا أعطيها كمان خمس سنين قبل ما يطلعوا أخطاء فغباء علماء الكوزمولوجي متناسب طرديا مع الوقت و هذا مثبت بالتجربة" لكن لسة لم يفسر سبب دوران بعض الكواكب عكس بعض فهو متعارض مع قانون "conservation of angular momentum" و الأخد و العطا في الموضوع ده يطول

2-جمع الأسلام علي المسيحية خطأ كبييييييير عندما نتحدث عن الأديان و التعميم خطأ فكري عموما فالأسلام يخلق أنظمة شمولية لكن المسيحية تحارب تلك الأنظمة و شتان بين هتلر و المسيح لكن لا أعتقد أن هذا الفرق كبير بين هتلر و محمد

3-أما أفكار المسيحية بتفند المسيحية تجدوها في المنتدي في الرد علي المسلمين المسيحية دين الهي لا يناقد نفسه و أن اخذ منه الوثنيين أمثال مثرا فهذا لا ينقص المسيحية بل ينقص مثرا و كهنته الحرامية فالمثرانية صنعت بين القرن الأول و الثاني الميلادي و تجدوا ردودا أفضل علي المنتدي

4-و أما لماذا الله يهتم بك فحتي داروين قال أن العقل البشري مميز فقد كون مهارات عالية علي حل المشاكل و تعلم اللغات و لم تمنح هذه الهبات للحيوانات كما أن العلم بالرغم من نظرية التطور فهو عاجز عن أن يخبرنا من أين أتت الخلية الأول لذا فلحد م يلاقوا أجابة هي خلقت أو أحنا خلقنا لحد م تلك الظرية القرودية تثبت

5-أذا لم تكن هناك فائدة من ال5000 خنفسة فلماذا يحارب علماء الحيوان للحفاظ علي كل نوع من ال5000 من الأنقراض لأنك أذا ضربت نوع أنت بتضرب السلسلة الغذائية و بتعرض باقي الأنواع اللي هتأثر علي حياة الأنسان في الأخر و من ده نعرف ان الكون قد تم بهندسة معينة تضمن لينا الحياة حتي من الخنافس


----------



## حبيب يسوع (20 يونيو 2010)

[/sizeموضوع مفيد وجميل


----------



## crusader (20 يونيو 2010)

أنا أتعاملت مع الكثير من الملحدين علي الأنترنت هم أفكارهم لا تعتمد علي اليقين بل علي الشك فكيف يكون هناك الله أذا كان هو أختراع من البشر و أذا كان أختراع فكيف أنفي وجوده؟؟؟ المسيحية و الأسلام يدعوا للشمولية؟؟ و المسيحية بتفند المسيحية ؟؟ و لماذا الله يهتم بي أنا الذرة في وسط الكون الواسع أذا خلق 5000 نوع خنافس فما الحكمة من خلقي ربما لا يوجد حكمة أصلا؟؟؟

1-ردي بسيط أولا الله وجوده لا يثبت لأنه غير مدرك لكن أعماله مثبتة فالأنجيل يقول "السموات تحدث بمجد الله" العلم قدم الكثير من النظريات التي أثبتت فشلها الذريع لتفسير الخلق بمعدل نظرية كل عشر سنين في المئة سنة الماضية و ممكن أقل لكن أقربها للصحة نظرية الكون الدوراني "cyclic model" الفت عام 2002 مع العلم أنها أستخدمت لهدم الأفكار الأنجيلية الا أنها تشهد للخلق فأذا طبقنا عليها القانون الثاني للديناميكا الحرارية و رجعنا بالزمن الي لحظة البداية نجد أنه يجب أن يكون الكون مخلوق من عدم و أن الكائن الذي خلقه من عدم يخرق قوانين الفيزياء في أن المادة لا تخلق ولا تفني أذن فهو كائن فوق الطبيعة أذن فهو الله
"للأمانة العلمية قد تم تعديل هذا النموذج في 2007 الي نموذج أخر يطيع قوانين الثيرموداينمكس لكنه يقترح أن الكون أبدي يبدأ بالحياة بالبيج بانج و يموت بالبيج كرانش فكرة غير مقنعة و أن أثبتت رياضيا مثل كل النماذج الفاشلة اللي قبلها أنا أعطيها كمان خمس سنين قبل ما يطلعوا أخطاء فغباء علماء الكوزمولوجي متناسب طرديا مع الوقت و هذا مثبت بالتجربة" لكن لسة لم يفسر سبب دوران بعض الكواكب عكس بعض فهو متعارض مع قانون "conservation of angular momentum" و الأخد و العطا في الموضوع ده يطول

2-جمع الأسلام علي المسيحية خطأ كبييييييير عندما نتحدث عن الأديان و التعميم خطأ فكري عموما فالأسلام يخلق أنظمة شمولية لكن المسيحية تحارب تلك الأنظمة و شتان بين هتلر و المسيح لكن لا أعتقد أن هذا الفرق كبير بين هتلر و محمد

3-أما أفكار المسيحية بتفند المسيحية تجدوها في المنتدي في الرد علي المسلمين المسيحية دين الهي لا يناقد نفسه و أن اخذ منه الوثنيين أمثال مثرا فهذا لا ينقص المسيحية بل ينقص مثرا و كهنته الحرامية فالمثرانية صنعت بين القرن الأول و الثاني الميلادي و تجدوا ردودا أفضل علي المنتدي

4-و أما لماذا الله يهتم بك فحتي داروين قال أن العقل البشري مميز فقد كون مهارات عالية علي حل المشاكل و تعلم اللغات و لم تمنح هذه الهبات للحيوانات كما أن العلم بالرغم من نظرية التطور فهو عاجز عن أن يخبرنا من أين أتت الخلية الأول لذا فلحد م يلاقوا أجابة هي خلقت أو أحنا خلقنا لحد م تلك الظرية القرودية تثبت أما أذا كان الله خلقك فهو أحب فكرة وجودك و أذا أحب فكرة وجودك فهو أحبك قبل أن تكون أفلا يحبك و أنت كائن

5-أذا لم تكن هناك فائدة من ال5000 خنفسة فلماذا يحارب علماء الحيوان للحفاظ علي كل نوع من ال5000 من الأنقراض لأنك أذا ضربت نوع أنت بتضرب السلسلة الغذائية و بتعرض باقي الأنواع اللي هتأثر علي حياة الأنسان في الأخر و من ده نعرف ان الكون قد تم بهندسة معينة تضمن لينا الحياة حتي من الخنافس


----------

